# Eura Mobil 810 2003



## jammyhl (Jan 22, 2014)

Hi

Anyone know of a relatively straightforward way to change the wiring over between reverse light and fog light? Looks like it's hidden in the loom - surely there is a way to reprogram the CANBUS to swap the functions over?

James


----------



## Chudders (Jul 5, 2008)

Hi,
If your Euramobil is a 2003 model I don't think it is a CANBUS system.
That was introduced by Fiat at a later date (If your base vehicle is a Fiat of course. Could be a Mercedes)
If it is a Fiat and not a CANBUS system it is a case of hard wiring changes. Not sure why you want to change them, the fog light has surely got to be on the offside. (Perhaps its left hand drive from the continent ?)
I have had the quarter panel light mounts off of my EM so I am pretty sure it can be done at the rear but you would need to cross the cables from one side to another underneath the motorhome
If you have any more info let us know. Several more experienced EM owners on here with far more knowledge than me. I'm sure they will be able to help
Dave


----------



## jammyhl (Jan 22, 2014)

Ah - yes - late 03 but lhd. 

I looked at the lights briefly, couldn't see any obvious cabling. So - in that case will look at running the cabling instead.

Thanks!


----------



## Chudders (Jul 5, 2008)

You will need to remove each of the quarter panels which are held on by the individual lights recessed into them. Take the coloured covers off, remove the silver bulb assembly/reflector and you will see the bolts at the back of the light housings. They also have some other obvious fixings including one behind the side rubber rubbing strake at the bottom. It is relatively easy then to extend the cable for each light concerned to the opposite side behind these assemblies and across behind the bottom fairing. The connections are conventional crimp connections. Of course you only need extend one wire (12Volt positive) to the other side, the earth/ground wire remains the same. The coloured lenses will fit any of the light assemblies so you can swap them over.
Good luck, shouldn't be too difficult
Dave
PS I've had mine off following damage. (My fault) Although being right hand drive I have not had to swap the wiring


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

You may as well ask Mercedes for Round Triangles.

Euro Commercials in South Wales are more likely to find them for you than anyone else. Have had very good, if not perfect service from them.

Otherwise, ask a German Dealer. Many have some command of English language.


TM


----------

